# Chăn đũi là gì ? Giá chăn đũi mùa hè bao nhiêu tiền ? Cách nhận biết chăn đũi thật giả



## thanhnam

*Mùa hè đắp chăn đũi là chuẩn nhất đặc biệt là những nhà thường xuyên dùng điều hòa máy lạnh hoặc có con nhỏ ban đêm phải dùng quạt máy. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá chăn đũi là gì và giá chăn đũi mùa hè bao nhiêu tiền ngay nhé!*

*Chăn đũi là gì ?*
Chăn đũi là sản phẩm được may từ vải đũi – còn được gọi là vải lanh tên tiếng anh là Linen. Nhìn sơ qua thì ta thấy giống vải thô, vải bố nhưng sờ vào thì lại thấy mềm, mịn & mát như lụa nên người ta còn ví chăn đũi là chăn lụa thô.

Chăn đũi cho người đắp cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, thoải mái không bám dính, không tích điện và thô ráp như các loại vải thô khác.

Đặc biệt với các gia đình thường xuyên phải dùng điều hòa máy lạnh hoặc có trẻ con, người lớn tuổi sử dụng quạt điện vào ban đêm thì nên có 1 – 2 cái chăn đũi làm chăn hè đắp cho mát mà kín gió.




_Chăn đũi là gì ? Giá chăn đũi mùa hè bao nhiêu tiền ? Cách nhận biết chăn đũi thật giả_​
*Cách nhận biết chăn đũi thật giả*
Để chọn được một chiếc chăn đũi thật không quá khó đâu. Bạn chỉ cần giơ chăn ra nắng, soi xem các sợi vải dệt có đều nhau không, các sợi có khít nhau không. Sau đó bạn hãy dùng tay vò nhẹ nếu thấy nhăn nhiều là vải không pha nilon gây bí tạo cảm giác nóng cho người mặc. Khi kéo ra 1 chút và nhìn kĩ dưới ánh nắng mặt trời nếu bạn thấy có sợi bông xù lên thì đó là vải cotton đũi – tức là loại vải pha nhiều cotton.




_Cách nhận biết chăn đũi thật giả_​*Giá chăn đũi mùa hè bao nhiêu tiền ?*
Giá chăn đũi mùa hè hiện nay trên thị trường đang dao động trong khoảng từ 150.000 VNĐ – 300.000 VNĐ với nhiều họa tiết màu sắc bắt mắt đa dạng lựa chọn cho bạn và gia đình.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

